# jones dressing/splint



## abevan (Jan 16, 2009)

I am looking for a code for application of jones dressing/splint?


----------



## vdockery (Mar 27, 2014)

*Jones dressing*

The Jones Dressing is more than just an ace wrap, it is a splint.  Code the splint application according to the body part splinted (short leg, short arm, etc.).  Remeber to add the modifier for laterallity (L,R).

V. Dockery, CPC-H


----------

